# DaveStupidPowers is the worst thing to happen since the Fat acceptance Movement



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Hanged Man:41157153 said:


> Aluminum Frost said:
> 
> 
> > Your reasoning tends to be that of people who are mistyped. "Just because I act like an ESFP doesn't mean I'm not an INTJ" behavior has to do with cognition. What is Fe? It's stereotypical F traits. So no shit if people see that in you they wouldnt type you as a T.
> ...


I doubt it's as black and white as you're making it. They most likely had actual reasons.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Aluminum Frost said:


> I doubt it's as black and white as you're making it. They most likely had actual reasons.


What part of PerC are you on? I had someone tell me that a person can't be INTP because they use emojis or something. That's how shallow people are when it comes to typing.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Hanged Man said:


> What part of PerC are you on? I had someone tell me that a person can't be INTP because they use emojis or something. That's how shallow people are when it comes to typing.


Outside of Ocean Helm, Turi and Reckful I've seen no such thing here.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Outside of Ocean Helm, Turi and Reckful I've seen no such thing here.


Casual typeism on the game forum then. IDK, there's a reason I don't post there much. TBH, idiots like Roman Empire have been permabanned, so IDK what the rest of the site is like these days.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

ESE. Oh wait, wrong thread.

@Aluminum Frost What's wrong with the fat acceptance movement? At least the fatties occasionally have to exercise to make it to their speeches.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Some of their stuff is great like this:







But some of them is shaky.

Fe and Fi the only difference is social scale? And Te and Ti is the same only with reasons?
That sounds murky.


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

His point of view is interesting but too vague


----------



## Igor (May 26, 2010)

@Turi I actually found the peacocking vid to be the most interesting of all of their stuff, to be honest (although the Ni vs Ne vid was so very refreshing for breaking the whole "magical Ni user" thing into so much kindling.) In fact, my reaction when I saw it was to realize how much of my external existence is influenced by that source of insecurity; ie. my need to overcompensate for the natural reticence I have all the time with a veneer reminiscent of the hypothetical love child of Indiana Jones and the Incredible Hulk, which is decidedly not who I am. I can completely see how people would find it offensive, though, especially if they haven't taken the time to chew over the system and their reasoning behind why they decided upon their type in the first place. But then again I'm one who is in favor of everyone having an occasional existential crisis, just to keep things from becoming to staid. It's a pity that the idea of being mistyped triggers such a sense of revulsion in so many people. 

As for what I found myself in disagreement with, it's nothing so specific as to be tacked down in words. Perhaps it was just the short nature of the clips that left me feeling something was off, or that there was more to the explanations than what was presented. I tend to have a bad habit of information addiction when it comes to something that catches my interest. I will say, though, that the tone of some of the videos I saw bordered on the intentionally provocative, but it was late when I watched them and I was going on almost a full day without sleep. I should give them another going over.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

Oh? You must live a small world. The worst thing that happened for me was my neighbour's pets tearing out my flower garden. It felt like Mother Nature had set me up for a broken heart: she raised my hopes for beauty and scent, then she sends out the hounds to take it all away. Even my dear silverbeet had been torn to shreds. To think I could have eaten that with cheese sauce and a poached egg. Gone. And now autumn has begun, so I'm left with the supermarket.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

DOGSOUP said:


> Fear and trembling was a gift to this community... gone but never forgotten.


I miss that dude and his excessive use of lols. 

I found him under a different username at 16types forum. It wasn't hard lol.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

jetser said:


> Some of their stuff is great like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are your standards for 'shaky'?

He says Si is organisation of facts. There's no version of MBTI/Jungian theory where organisation is perception. It's always judgement, for rather obvious reasons.

I really don't get what's impressive about yet another person making up their own personal theory. I'm more impressed when I meet someone who isn't making up their own theory.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Valtire said:


> What are your standards for 'shaky'?
> 
> He says Si is organisation of facts. There's no version of MBTI/Jungian theory where organisation is perception. It's always judgement, for rather obvious reasons.


Is it though?

Someone who always wants new and new sensory experiences (Se) _decides_ that he wanna do that?

And the other person who uses sensory elements in a much more subjective way decides that it's a better way?

I think that organizing may not be the best word but the way he describes the functions is.

Someone who prefers Se always wants new and new experiences while someone with Si wants to arrange said experiences. Select them. Store them. It's inevitably a subjective thing.

It's not necessarily a judging function.



> I really don't get what's impressive about yet another person making up their own personal theory. I'm more impressed when I meet someone who isn't making up their own theory.


Good for you. I like whatever fits my view.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

*Are you obsessed or subscribed to his channel?
*


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

jetser said:


> Someone who prefers Se always wants new and new experiences while someone with Si wants to arrange said experiences. Select them. Store them. It's inevitably a subjective thing.


I want what I want. "Ma new experiences" is bullshit.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

mistakenforstranger said:


> I miss that dude and his excessive use of lols.
> 
> I found him under a different username at 16types forum. It wasn't hard lol.


Uhhh he made me mistrust people who use lol for its actual purpose  

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Bastard said:


> I want what I want. "Ma new experiences" is bullshit.


Then perhaps you can elaborate on that. If you know so much.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

jetser said:


> Then perhaps you can elaborate on that. If you know so much.


Been done already:



Valtire said:


> He says Si is organisation of facts. There's no version of MBTI/Jungian theory where organisation is perception. It's always judgement, for rather obvious reasons.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Bastard said:


> Been done already:


Out of curiousity. Who _doesn_'t agree that Se wants new experiences? If this is bullshit then what is true?
What is the true definition of Se if you, Se user doesn't agree with this?


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

Bastard said:


> I want what I want. "Ma new experiences" is bullshit.


not saying you're wrong but how does I want what I want = Se. just curious. it actually sounds true from what i've seen in Se users and myself in an unhealthy way but I want to know what about Se makes it that.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

Is it because he oversimplifies the functions? I'm sure a lot of people have mistyped over watching his videos, but then again, that's a lot of channels of Youtube. He's a human being after all, interpreting the functions through his lens. Some are more knowledgeable on the functions and shy away from stereotyping or using blanket statements to describe them though. He really lacks in analyzing the functions, but he's good at generalizations. That's only useful for people who need brief descriptions at first, but it could also lead to false imprinting about the functions in the first place.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Turi said:


> Not really my problem.
> 
> All I'm saying, to everyone, actually read some Jung and decide for yourself.
> Don't be brainwashed by angry people who just don't like me, actually read some Jung, compare and contrast with what DSP is saying, and decide for yourself.
> ...


If you really were conserned about people being brainwashed and saw me or anyone else spreading misinformation, you would confront us and explain why we are wrong, especially now that I have invited you to do so several times. The fact that you don't speaks volumes in itself. You don't even allow people to question your/DSP ideas in your threads, but you don't seem to tolerate it elsewhere either. That is quite conserning.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

DOGSOUP said:


> If you really were conserned about people being brainwashed and saw me or anyone else spreading misinformation, you would confront us and explain why we are wrong, especially now that I have invited you to do so several times. The fact that you don't speaks volumes in itself. You don't even allow people to question your/DSP ideas in your threads, but you don't seem to tolerate it elsewhere either. That is quite conserning.


This is comically untrue nevertheless it's off topic and the OP wants it kept in topic. 
Which is probably not an allowed topic tbh.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Turi said:


> This is comically untrue nevertheless it's off topic and the OP wants it kept in topic.
> Which is probably not an allowed topic tbh.


Oh Turi, YOU are comically untrue.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Turi said:


> This is comically untrue nevertheless it's off topic and the OP wants it kept in topic.
> Which is probably not an allowed topic tbh.


It's a reply to your off-topic stuff and if you had an argument I doubt you'd be responding like that. You're gonna stay on topic? Fine, then simply discuss your ideas. I don't want to hear none of this "OMG everyone is a sheep, I preach the truth" garbage anymore.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> It's a reply to your off-topic stuff and if you had an argument I doubt you'd be responding like that. You're gonna stay on topic? Fine, then simply discuss your ideas. I don't want to hear none of this "OMG everyone is a sheep, I preach the truth" garbage anymore.


Can you clearly identify what the topic is?
I'm unsure as to whether these kinds of topics that serve no purpose other than to attack somebody are allowed - maybe they are, I don't know.

Just wondering what the actual topic is.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

DOGSOUP said:


> Oh Turi, YOU are comically untrue.


On topic please, as per OP request.

I'm confused, you suggest I don't confront people when I think they're misguided, and Frost implies I do it too much.

The extent to which people truly only see what they want to see is astounding.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Turi said:


> Can you clearly identify what the topic is?
> I'm unsure as to whether these kinds of topics that serve no purpose other than to attack somebody are allowed - maybe they are, I don't know.
> 
> Just wondering what the actual topic is.


How legit are DSP's videos, do you agree with his ideas. I already gave my opinion. Also stop changing the subject to the video title. You do this in every other thread too. Now stay on topic.

edit: No, you harass people, you don't actually discuss ideas. You simply lay them out and assert that it's "the right way"


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> How legit are DSP's videos, do you agree with his ideas. I already gave my opinion. Also stop changing the subject to the video title. You do this in every other thread too. Now stay on topic.
> 
> edit: No, you harass people, you don't actually discuss ideas. You simply lay them out and assert that it's "the right way"


The topic title:


> DaveStupidPowers is the worst thing to happen since the Fat acceptance Movement


Your OP:


> I'd rather feel the sensation of my ass hairs growing back then watch one of his videos.


This topic was not created to discuss the ideas in DSPs videos. 
It was an attack - plain and simple.

An unusual one, no doubt, as you clearly watch the videos, and enjoy them enough to comment on them. 

You were on to the Se-Si one before me!
Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Nope, I'm allowed an opinion. I nicely asked you to stay on topic yet you're still acting holier than thou and not complying. Should I report you for trolling?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Nope, I'm allowed an opinion. I nicely asked you to stay on topic yet you're still acting holier than thou and not complying. Should I report you for trolling?


Your opinion is cancerous, this thread is an attack. 
You are not asking anybody for their thoughts or ideas. 
This is unproductive. 

Yes, feel free to report me for attempting to turn your slanderous, toxic thread into something positive and fruitful.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Turi:41206865 said:


> Aluminum Frost said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I'm allowed an opinion. I nicely asked you to stay on topic yet you're still acting holier than thou and not complying. Should I report you for trolling?
> ...


I stated an opinion, you're insulting people. If it was meant to attack people who disagree then why did I like Red Panda's comment an hour or so ago?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> I stated an opinion, you're insulting people. If it was meant to attack people who disagree then why did I like Red Panda's comment an hour or so ago?


You mean the one you liked, where you were hoping Red Panda was attacking DSPs understandings, right before they cleared this up in a following post as they realized how their post could be misconstrued?

Is that the one?


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Turi said:


> You mean the one you liked, where you were hoping Red Panda was attacking DSPs understandings, right before they cleared this up in a following post as they realized how their post could be misconstrued?
> 
> Is that the one?


I liked both of them....

Stop derailing the thread now.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> I liked both of them....
> 
> Stop derailing the thread now.


Back to attacking people?


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Turi said:


> Back to attacking people?


You've repeatedly called people sheep and antagonized them in general. You're acting like an SJW.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> You've repeatedly called people sheep and antagonized them in general. You're acting like an SJW.


Tasty deflection - back to the question, would you like us to get back on-topic (attacking people)?


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Turi said:


> Tasty deflection - back to the question, would you like us to get back on-topic (attacking people)?


Turi is everything okay, seriously?


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Turi has laid out the benefits of listening to DSP. Yes, it's a simplification of what the functions are and takes liberties with explaining it, but it still helps people to better understand MBTI.

Personally, I have not read Jung yet (I plan to) but DSP's have helped me to understand Fe and Ti among others. So I think it works, especially for those newer to MBTI. I too would encourage others to view his videos and to read up on Jung.

Some have claimed that DSP takes too many liberties with functions and oversimpflies them to the point which hinders understanding of MBTI(?) Even if you are right, the next logical step is not to attack the person/image of DaveSuperPowers but to respectfully state your opinion and your reasoning. There was no warrant to be rude.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Oh, and another thing. If DSP is so bad, an even more productive way of using this thread (and any argument in general) is to propose an alternative.

Let's say you get people to stop watching DSP. Now what? Is there something else people can do to learn more about MBTI?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Turi is everything okay, seriously?


Considering the title and contents of the original thread.. the topic here, is actually.. _your_ opinion, no one else's.

With that in mind, can you clearly outline, with supporting reasoning and evidence preferably from Psychological Types (I'm assuming you're well-read) why it is you possess the opinion you do?

Specify where exactly problems are - _why_ is DSP what you've claimed in the title?

You said it, this thread is about _your_ opinion specifically, so - support it.
Let's do this. 
Let's see you support your position.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Bastard said:


> Note the "super powers" part.


And here I was thinking "anyone could do that!"


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 20, 2015)

DOGSOUP said:


> I assume he also uses his own definitions to type himself?


Yeah I assume so too.
Infact I think we all do that....unless you believe we actually all think in accordance/ e.g we all have the same idea of what Ni is, in which order? and how it manifests?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

DSP didn't type himself as an INTJ, he just so happened to get it 'right' as an INTJ when he started learning.

I believe his team objectively typed him as Ni-Fi, which is an INTJ according to old MBTI language but he doesn't prefer Te.


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 20, 2015)

Turi said:


> DSP didn't type himself as an INTJ, he just so happened to get it 'right' as an INTJ when he started learning.
> 
> I believe his team objectively typed him as Ni-Fi, which is an INTJ according to old MBTI language but he doesn't prefer Te.


Yeah
"I'm an "INTJ" but I'm Ni/Fi. So I'm Organize over Gather and Self above Tribe."


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Ocean Helm said:


> It's not "MBTI" he's helping you understand. It's DaveSuperPowerionics.


Powerionics, eh? Where's that?



Baphomet said:


> Yeah
> "I'm an "INTJ" but I'm Ni/Fi. So I'm Organize over Gather and Self above Tribe."


Those Tribals, mang.

Me, I Gather Tribes, Organise Them and Eat Them.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Why isn't he an NF type then


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Baphomet said:


> Yeah
> "I'm an "INTJ" but I'm Ni/Fi. So I'm Organize over Gather and Self above Tribe."


Dude fuckin' gets it! Thank you!


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Turi said:


> I believe his team objectively typed him as Ni-Fi, which is an INTJ according to old MBTI language but he doesn't prefer Te.


Show me one actual MBTI source that says "Ni-Fi" is INTJ. You're lost, starry-eyed, in the DSPverse.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Ocean Helm said:


> Show me one actual MBTI source that says "Ni-Fi" is INTJ.


Can you show me DaveSuperPowers' Socionics, pls.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Bastard said:


> Can you show me DaveSuperPowers' Socionics, pls.


It's not Socionics. I just meant it in the sense that how he is inventing his own stuff reminds me of what a lot of people do in Socionics with Model G and whatever, only DaveSuperPowers does it for simpletons.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

DOGSOUP said:


> Why isn't he an NF type then


Honestly this is a great question and one I I already intended on asking next week for the Q&A.

I want to know why they still refer to Ni-Fi etc as INTJ when a preference for F, either way, should be F over T.

Legit Q.

I want to know if they're essentially pandering to the MBTI community to some extent by not renaming an Ni-Fi type as an INFJ due to the F, etc etc for all the types.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> Show me one actual MBTI source that says "Ni-Fi" is INTJ. You're lost, starry-eyed, in the DSPverse.


MBTI? h:


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Ocean Helm said:


> It's not Socionics. I just meant it in the sense that how he is inventing his own stuff reminds me of what a lot of people do in Socionics with Model G and whatever, only DaveSuperPowers does it for simpletons.


Bam. Socionists sure love their abstractions and models. Model A works well enough for me.

As to ol' Dave. Hey, at least he's making money out of it.



DOGSOUP said:


> Why isn't he an NF type then


We all know the difference between F and T is whether the scammer is aware that they're scamming. :laughing:


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Turi said:


> MBTI? h:


You mentioned "old MBTI terminology" for something that clearly had nothing to do with MBTI, new or old.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Ocean Helm said:


> You mentioned "old MBTI terminology" for something that clearly had nothing to do with MBTI, new or old.


You're not welcome in the club of Futurist Typology, gramps.


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 20, 2015)

DOGSOUP said:


> Why isn't he an NF type then


He is, but maybe not your idea of NF


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> You mentioned "old MBTI terminology" for something that clearly had nothing to do with MBTI, new or old.


I'm just lolling at MBTI in general. 
MBTI covers half of the types re: functions (not that it tests for them).

Some people prefer two introverted functions and some two extroverted ones, these types are ignored completely by MBTI.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Bastard said:


> You're not welcome in the club of Futurist Typology, gramps.


They made up their minds, they started packing..


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 20, 2015)

Turi said:


> Honestly this is a great question and one I I already intended on asking next week for the Q&A.
> 
> I want to know why they still refer to Ni-Fi etc as INTJ when a preference for F, either way, should be F over T.
> 
> ...


I asked him today actually

"On our typing checklist, yeah, we call a Ni/Ti "INFJ" an "NT" and not an "NF".

Goes back to the defined terms ya know (that's the key).
It took us a while to "unprogram" all the Letter language out there ya know. 

And yes, I'm NF hippie to hell. My Te is a bitch to my Fi.
I use and abuse Te for the sake of my Fi."


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

This is getting too dim, even for my taste.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Turi said:


> I'm just lolling at MBTI in general.
> MBTI covers half of the types re: functions (not that it tests for them).
> 
> Some people prefer two introverted functions and some two extroverted ones, these types are ignored completely by MBTI.


Thankfully, MBTI doesn't pay much attention to functions. I'd actually change "some people" to "most people".


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

I liked how Turi liked DOGSOUP's comment as if to say they weren't talking about Turi lol


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Baphomet said:


> I asked him today actually
> 
> "On our typing checklist, yeah, we call a Ni/Ti "INFJ" an "NT" and not an "NF".
> 
> ...


If he just stayed away from the "letter language" he wouldn't have to "unprogram" anything.

I'd also suggest he stay away from the "function language" because the crap he's selling has little to do with Jung or MBTI functions, but of course he has to leech off the popularity of everything he can to build up a base of people willing to pay him.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Aluminum Frost said:


> I liked how Turi liked DOGSOUP's comment as if to say they weren't talking about Turi lol


To be fair, I could now extend that comment to the overall discussion so no one feels like I was picking on them. We kinda ruined your thread.


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 20, 2015)

DOGSOUP said:


> This is getting too dim, even for my taste.


Haha why do people on the forum say stuff like this? I see comments like this all the time during arguments. All you're doing is insulting anyone involved, it does nothing to support your point or your side. You can just *stop* replying, you don't have to announce it like that.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

DOGSOUP said:


> To be fair, I could now extend that comment to the overall discussion so no one feels like I was picking on them. We kinda ruined your thread.


Iunno. This thread was pretty obviously intended to be a shitshow. You don't piss on a cross unless you want a reaction.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Baphomet said:


> Haha why do people on the forum say stuff like this? I see comments like this all the time during arguments. All you're doing is insulting anyone involved, it does nothing to support your point or your side. You can just *stop* replying, you don't have to announce it like that.


It wasn't an insult, lol.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> If he just stayed away from the "letter language" he wouldn't have to "unprogram" anything.
> 
> I'd also suggest he stay away from the "function language" because the crap he's selling has little to do with Jung or MBTI functions, but of course he has to leech off the popularity of everything he can to build up a base of people willing to pay him.


I've repeatedly stated their views are actually more true to Jung than you think, I've also made arguments that support this position re: Se and Fi on this forum.

You'll find if you read some Jung and compare and contrast the views alongside each other its a very Jungian based methodology. 

They are not just rehashing mbti-non-Jungian internet typology bullshit - this will be difficult to accept because you're bias against me and I'm the one posting this perspective, but you will see over time.

The whole.. thing.. they're looking to do is so anti-mbti the idea that they're leeching off of its popularity is a little comical.
They're basically crusading against it.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Bastard said:


> Iunno. This thread was pretty obviously intended to be a shitshow. You don't piss on a cross unless you want a reaction.


Don't say that, or they'll move this thread to Spam World.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Turi said:


> They are not just rehashing mbti-non-Jungian internet typology bullshit - this will be difficult to accept because you're *bias against me* and I'm the one posting this perspective, but you will see over time.


I haven't seen @Ocean Helm attack you rather than your argument.



Turi said:


> The whole.. thing.. they're looking to do is so anti-mbti the idea that they're leeching off of its popularity is a little comical. They're basically crusading against it.


They're not mutually exclusive.



DOGSOUP said:


> Don't say that, or they'll move this thread to Spam World.


Promises. Promises.


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 20, 2015)

DOGSOUP said:


> It wasn't an insult, lol.


Well I think it's equally poor conduct, it's just stroking your ego ever so slightly. 

Notice your reaction when you read that, then you will now whether I'm right or wrong.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Baphomet said:


> Well I think it's equally poor conduct, it's just stroking your ego ever so slightly.
> 
> Notice your reaction when you read that, then you will now whether I'm right or wrong.


Sadly no reaction was detected.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Baphomet said:


> Well I think it's equally poor conduct, it's just stroking your ego ever so slightly.


Meet my friend.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Turi said:


> I've repeatedly stated their views are actually more true to Jung than you think, I've also made arguments that support this position re: Se and Fi on this forum.


Yes, you repeat a lot of things. That doesn't mean anyone has to agree with them.


> You'll find if you read some Jung and compare and contrast the views alongside each other its a very Jungian based methodology.


...in your own subjective thinking.


> They are not just rehashing mbti-non-Jungian internet typology bullshit - this will be difficult to accept because you're bias against me and I'm the one posting this perspective, but you will see over time.


From what I have seen, I see non-MBTI non-Jungian Internet typology bullshit that is somewhat original. And I can assure you that my reaction has nothing to do with you crusading for it over here.


> The whole.. thing.. they're looking to do is so anti-mbti the idea that they're leeching off of its popularity is a little comical.
> They're basically crusading against it.


What community are they harvesting their paid subscribers out of?


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

Putting a stop to this Thread, it was created as a character assassination, and has continued to be so, worsening as time goes on by multiple parties.

We have a private complaints forum and you can also report the people you think are breaking the rules. 

Don't go around the forum doing this, all it does is spread hate.


----------

